# Are cats usually unpredictable?



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Miu usually only bites when provoked or playing. For example: Bring picked up if she doesn't want it.

Last night in my sleepy stupor, I opened my eyes and saw her walk by me on the bed, I moved my arm a bit. I didn't touch her. She turned around and jumped up in the air, then coming down and biting me pretty hard on the arm. I had no time to react and just drew in my breath rather sharply out of pain. She looked at me a bit startled, but also with a 'WHAT?' look on her face. After a few seconds, she bolted out of the room. After a while, she came back, jumped on the bed, and bit me again! But it seemed like it was in passing and it wasn't as hard as the first time. I anticipated it so I did the 'I'm hurt' kitty sound. She didn't even seem to notice, but passed by me and jumped on her window perch like nothing happened.

Now...what the dickens was that? I have no idea. I didn't provoke it and she didn't look like she was playing.


----------



## stevescott213 (Nov 14, 2008)

Cats do some weird stuff. I mean they are somewhat predictable once you get to know them but you can't really count on it...lol. Is Miu young? My cat used to just terrorize me in my bed. Jumping up and biting me then racing around the house. Kinda sounds similar to your cat. I would say Miu is playing...or wanting to play while you sleep....lol


----------



## aprilmay (Dec 29, 2009)

Juno's like that. She's started this new thing when she's feeling playful. She'll bite me, not hard...then lick the same area as if to apologize.

And I went to cut Lucy's nails a few nights ago. She fought me like I was killing her, hadn't even started. Gave up after a while. Six years of carefully cutting her nails and she's never fought me. What gives?


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

The one thing that is predictable about our kitties is their unpredictability! :lol: 

Your intake of breath sounds like a cat hiss to Miu. Thus the "What?" look. 
You startled her when you moved your arm. Your breathing and heart sounds might not have changed enough to tell her you were awake. The second bite was an invitation to play.
For most cats, our sleep time is their play and hunt time. rcat


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Ah, Gunterkat, that makes some sense. I remember the first time, I really wasn't too awake. I was still in my sleep stupor and inadvertently moved my arm. 

But yeah, she is quite young. 7 months old. Jumping up, biting then taking off at top speed. If I didn't know any better, I'd say she's psycho. However, although it did hurt at the time, I look back and laugh my head off at the weirdness of her behavior. I guess all of us forgive our cats' idiosyncracies pretty fast. 

She's starting to scare me more too. You'd be asleep, then open your eyes to find a cat staring at you...pretty close too. Why do they have a fascination with faces?


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm not sure about that one. Maybe she's trying to figure out the facial features on this huge furless animal?

Or she might be wondering if she should "invite" you to play. My guess is she hears your heartbeat and breathing change as you begin to wake up, and wants to watch as her meowmie's eye open. :luv 

At seven months Miu is still mostly a kitten, and she is learning at an incredible rate. If you take advantage of this time to provide an enriched environment for her, with lots of challenging, but not frustrating, learning opportunities, your efforts will be rewarded many times over. 
You'll discover the joys of being owned by a Genius Kitty! rcat


----------



## ChelleBelle (Sep 14, 2009)

Never ever wear your hair down near a kitten of that age and be asleep. Trust me on this! :evil: 

Bella is loose at nights and Brandy during the day. I was sitting on our couch, watching TV, and must have dozed off. Anyway, Bella decided THEN was a good time to play. Her idea of waking me up? Pouncing on my head/hair/face. Ugh!

But she's to cute to be mad at. :sigh: :roll:


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

@Gunterkat: Ha yeah. Just waiting for me to wake up. That's awfully sweet! Yes, I hope to teach her more stuff. She acts like a big cat sister sometimes so I forget she's still a kitten.

@Chellebelle: Oh tell me about it. She's gotten better, but she still takes delight in grabbing my hair and stuffing it in her mouth sometimes. She especially like WET hair.

She's picked up the scaring tactics though...

The other day I was looking at my cellphone with my glasses off in pitch darkness. She suddenly appears out of nowhere right beside the phone and says 'MIAO!' really loud. Talk about jumping out your skin. Now that I think about it, I think it's hilariously funny, but not right then!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

So, you're learning about kitty humor now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kitenite (Apr 23, 2010)

It sounds like you may have startled her the first time, thus the harder bite.....then when she realized it was just you, she thought you were playing so she zoomed out as an invite to chase her. Then when she figured out you weren't coming, she came back to try again. AND THEN when she realized you didn't want to play, she said, "Ahhhh....forget it" and decided to admire the scenery instead :lol: 

My cat has a habit of biting (softly) when she wants me to play with her. It can be kind of surprising at times when you suddenly feel your toes in their chompers, but it's just too cute that I can't help but play back. Looks like she's got me trained hahaha


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

@Kitenite: You know, that DOES make sense. I guess I have to learn to think like a kitten and then, the kitty mysteries will be unravelled.


----------

